# Connecter Macbook à Samsung Smart TV



## Alex31300 (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si il était possible d'étendre l'écran de mon MacBook à ma télévision Samsung Smart TV par wifi et sans avoir à passer par l'Apple TV ? 
Je cherche à dupliquer ou étendre mon bureau, pas lire des fichiers présents sur mon mac avec ma télé (j'ai déjà essayé PS3 Media Server et Universal Media Server). 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------

